# Signs of unsafe haylage?



## Karenpd (5 November 2011)

Could anybody please tell me when haylage has become unsafe to feed?  I had been working my way through a large bale of lovely haylage which has now developed 'hot spots'.  However, if it cools it shows no visible deterioration and still smells lovely and appley.  There are pockets of sweet-smelling haylage which have remained cool.  I have already dumped any dark, 'fusty' wet stuff.

This bale has now been opened for about 2 weeks.  Should this haylage all be dumped?  Can the quality of the remaining haylage be determined by smell alone?  Am presuming that the horses' desire to eat it doesn't mean it's necessarily safe!  

This is something I have never fully understood - grateful for your advise!


----------



## elizabeth1 (5 November 2011)

I have always found that the smell should tell you if the haylage is OK or not.When I have had bad bales there has either been a clearly mouldy fusty smell,sometimes with black or grey wet patches,or a fermented almost vinegary smell,with wet patches.In both these cases I throw away.There can also sometimes be a white yogurt type patch or two sitting in one or two places on top of the haylage rather than deep inside the bale and in this case I was told it was a harmless fermentation and could be fed.There was no smell with this white yogurt growth and the horses ate it readily.
If you are unsure don't feed it.Normally the farmer replaces any bad bales I have had.
I have fed haylage that has been open for more than 2 weeks if it is still sweet smelling.


----------



## cptrayes (5 November 2011)

Absolutely NO : Black, brown grey or dirty-blue mould.
No problem : pure white mould, it's yeast
Wet and slightly vinegary - my horses love this stuff, I've always fed it and they eat it first. I don't know if I should, but I've never had any problem with it.

Heat - shake it out and if it cools and smells good, feed it, the horses love it!


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2011)

Anytime that silage or haylage smell off,  specifically when you have the unmistakable stench of ammonia.  

The smallest puncture in the wrapping can allow oxygen in,  and it can wreck the bale,  in no time.

Alec.


----------



## rockysmum (5 November 2011)

All of the above, in addition I was always told not to feed if it had lumps of soil in it.  Sometimes you do find this if the blades have dug into the ground.  I was told being cut that low and the soil makes it dangerous for botulism.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (5 November 2011)

hot spots
visable mould
punctures in wrapping
bad smell
slimey to touch
open for more than 7 days.

botulism and salamonella are a risk when feeding haylage. best to use a bale up within 7 days as otherwise it starts to forment and go off. buy bales in an appropriate size to your useage esp in mild weather like now......


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 November 2011)

Unless it smells rotten and like pee I feed it.

If its black or runny I dont but I have good dry haylege that lasts up to 4 weeks in cold weather 3 in normal winter conditions under a atrp with a bucket on top to allow airflow.

I just dont agree with the whole 7 day rule, my horses have never been sick from eating haylege opened for more than 7 days.

Common sense tells you if its ok to feed or not.


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 November 2011)

If it is heating up that is not good, you could try pulling it out and dry it into hay by turning, there is nothing against "washing" it then drying it.


----------



## SpruceRI (7 November 2011)

I think I have probably chucked out perfectly good haylage then 

I have chucked any that have been punctured, end of.  Or any that I've opened and they've been hot inside, even if they look fine and smell fine.

Such a waste.   Having opened them up to chuck on the compost heap, generally they've got a black area around where the hole was but look and smell fine through the rest of the bale.

Am I being totally paranoid by chucking the whole bale and should I be just picking off the manky bit and feeding the rest?


----------

